# 800 bhp or 650 bhp skyline



## strongman (Aug 26, 2006)

I am getting rid off my subaru because i have had nothing but trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really want a r33 v spec found one with complete rebuild running 800 bhp. The reason i want one with all the mods is i get 12 months warranty and it saves me a fortune. Is 800 too powerful for road use. I can also get one running 650bhp which would be better for road use. 

New to the scene on skylines any help would be grateful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
also hello to everyone:


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

strongman said:


> I am getting rid off my subaru because i have had nothing but trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really want a r33 v spec found one with complete rebuild running 800 bhp. The reason i want one with all the mods is i get 12 months warranty and it saves me a fortune. Is 800 too powerful for road use. I can also get one running 650bhp which would be better for road use.
> 
> New to the scene on skylines any help would be grateful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> also hello to everyone:


800bhp is NEVER going to be long term reliable really LOL But it all depends how well it is built and how often you actually use all 800 horses


----------



## strongman (Aug 26, 2006)

<<Go back 
Nissan Skyline GTR v-spec 
japan stock 






Vehicle Spec and Description 
Nissan Skyline GTR v-spec • 1997 • r Plate 
• 2700cc • Manual • Petrol • 2 Door Saloon • midnight purple • grey Interior

Price: £ 23995 

800bhp completed rebuild of whole car july 30th 06.jap mag featured R34 GTR N1 block 24U 2.7L bore up ap engineering engine block dummy head and surface grinding apexi gt forged pistons molybdenum sulphide coated apexi rods nismo crankshaft fully balanced protected cylinder head head fully ported Trust T88-34D turbo tomei metal head gasket tomei large valves and modified seats apexi valve guides trust camshafts 272 degrees apexi pullies nismo timing belt large oil pump tomei oil pan baffle plate N1 water pump arc oil catch tank nismo engine mounts trust 3 layer intercooler trust aluminium radiator sard air reservoir tank samco custom hoses trust intercooler piping sard 850cc injectors sard fuel pump sard fuel regulator hks fuel delivery lines one off stainless exhaust trust exhaust manifold trust one off wastegate side exit of car! apexi power FC air flow defi gauges and defi link 320kms speedo hks turbo timer ats twin plate carbon clutch cusco suspension tension bar cusco upper arms brembo F50 brakes 2 piece discs 18" alloys 265/35/18 custom made offsets nardi steering wheel alpine cd player. 
Mileage: 40000 
THIS IS THE SPEC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and who exactly is warranting it?


----------



## strongman (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.jap-angels.com/HIS NAME IS CHRIS.


----------



## strongman (Aug 26, 2006)

SORRY http://www.jap-angels.com/


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd be extremely sceptical about any used car warranty. most exclude wear and tear, and will use any excuse to avoid paying










If you think a scooby gave you trouble, a Skyline could be a whole new world of hurt!

I'd aim lower, 4-500 bhp maybe, and buy a UK based car which you can see, and speak to the owner and maybe even research via the forum

mook


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

:bowdown1: 

there are SOME crazy cars for sale!!!
An R32 with the VQ engine...:clap: 

thanks for the link!

I´d take this one, if i win the lottery at wednesday 
http://www.jap-angels.com/details.asp?offset=30&cdID=610222


----------



## strongman (Aug 26, 2006)

CHEERS,iT WAS NOT THE SUBARU ,IT WAS THE MUPPETS WHO TOUCHED IT.
I AM AFTER A POWERFUL AND RELIABLE CAR.ALSO A GOOD GARAGE.


----------



## lucid (May 13, 2006)

800bhp is a bit much for a daily driver unless you run it on lower boost 99.9% of the time.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

The best road use is usually around 400 to 550bhp unless you are running a 2.8 or 3.0 litre bored/stroked RB in which case most of what I have read reckons even 600bhp to 700bhp is streetable if done correctly.

Much better looking for the 2.6 ~450bhp to 500bhp IMHO. 

What sort of Scooby set up were you running as even a 400bhp Skyline feels so much faster than a PPP Scoob - a LOT faster.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I just got my hands on my 800hp r32 gtr, and though it is quite civil around town you really cannot drive the car "spirited". It is either running along happily with the traffic or everything is a blur.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Subaru's are the pinnacle of reliability in comparison to even a 500+bhp gtr imho.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

strongman said:


> <<Go back
> Nissan Skyline GTR v-spec
> 
> Trust T88-34D turbo QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Cord said:


> strongman said:
> 
> 
> > <<Go back
> ...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

roadie said:


> I just got my hands on my 800hp r32 gtr, and though it is quite civil around town you really cannot drive the car "spirited". It is either running along happily with the traffic or everything is a blur.


I'd have thought 800 was too much for the road, a blur sums it up, 600ish is good as a max for the road and reliable if it is done well. That spec with a better turbo would be ok but still very, very fast on boost


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*smart*

smart compagny , theye translated the carsenor site ,to english ,and sell all cars that are on the japanish site will compare prices later ,


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Hmmmmm a lot of King Buyer cars on that site. I would run a search on this board about them. Not the best of reputations. I visited them in Tokyo last time i was there and the cars look a lot worse than they do on the website.

Gez


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*ha ha*

found a r34 gtr on there site 37000 pounds , japanisch price 20000pounds , 1000pounds shipping ,1000pounds other costs, 18% vat 10%import tax ,makes the car 28000pounds , so he makes about 9k profit :clap:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

add £5000 for std SVA costs plus removing and replacing every uprated part. From the looks of things the whole engine will have to be replaced with std unit as well as wheels, interior trim etc. That must be £3000 alone if not more.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

If built properly, an 800hp GT-R can be a perfectly reliable street car. If people tell you otherwise, at least ask if they have actually owned one. 0.02c deposited.

Cya O!


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

AJFleming said:


> Subaru's are the pinnacle of reliability in comparison to
> even a 500+bhp gtr imho.


I'll second that. 

If you intend on using it quite a bit and don't want to spend thousands every couple of months I'd find a nice sorted car running no more than about 550bhp


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*sva*

send the car to holland and will get u european plates in 1 hour , then take the car to the uk an do sva , not esva , as you import a car from a other european country theye have to give you regstration cause of agreements , its the same trick whe did when we did not have esva for gtrs in holland , same shit middelhust did with his uk spec r34 gtrs, i got all the paper work with type approvals , from german tuv ,it costs about 1500pounds , if german tuv travells to holland , if you do it in germany its have the money ,


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

greek r34 said:


> send the car to holland and will get u european plates in 1 hour , then take the car to the uk an do sva , not esva , as you import a car from a other european country theye have to give you regstration cause of agreements , its the same trick whe did when we did not have esva for gtrs in holland , same shit middelhust did with his uk spec r34 gtrs, i got all the paper work with type approvals , from german tuv ,it costs about 1500pounds , if german tuv travells to holland , if you do it in germany its have the money ,


what about modded 34GTR's? they wont pass sva if not standard. i heard modded cars can get registered in germany then they dont need an sva in the uk anyway.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

So you can register and sva a modded R34 GTR in Holland and Germany?

What is the import tax like there? (I suppose you could say you imported it from another EU country.... maybe even charge some VAT to cover shipping costs. )


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

serious cars there lads, cheers for the link, But still Id be carefull....


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

19% vat 10% import tax,


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*moded*

even moded is no problem aslong emissions are ok , lights , etc etc , basic check up , if you bring tuv to holland , theye only bring a laptop with them ,and inspect car by eye ,and then you get the german export papers ,and 2 weeks export plates and off you go , basicly you import a car from germany to uk , not japan to uk


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

strongman said:


> SORRY http://www.jap-angels.com/


You've really got to be careful to put that dash in the web address.

R34 with Supra interior. Weird.

http://www.jap-angels.com/details.asp?offset=20&cdID=785230


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

greek r34 said:


> send the car to holland and will get u european plates in 1 hour , then take the car to the uk an do sva , not esva , as you import a car from a other european country theye have to give you regstration cause of agreements , its the same trick whe did when we did not have esva for gtrs in holland , same shit middelhust did with his uk spec r34 gtrs, i got all the paper work with type approvals , from german tuv ,it costs about 1500pounds , if german tuv travells to holland , if you do it in germany its have the money ,


Do you mean its half the money when you do it in germany???


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

its have the money , if you tuv examen a export car in germany ,but theye will check the car compleet , so its better to do it in holland trew german tuv , its only visual check ,and theye print out the deutche export brief .


----------



## max_R34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey guys im trying to buy a GT-R34 from jap angles and i would like to know approx. how much does 

,DUTY,TAX,INSURANCE,ESVA,CAR MODIFICATIONS TO PASS TEST,WARRANTY,MOT,TAX,REGISTRATION,CAT 1 ALARM,FULL SERVICE,VALET AND DELIVERY 

as it is included in the total price of the car and where i live ( UAE ) we dont need the above costs


----------



## 600 bhp GTR (Sep 1, 2006)

i got skline r33 gtr running around 600 bhp for sale and the car is in uk


----------



## 600 bhp GTR (Sep 1, 2006)

i got skyline r33 gtr running around 600 bhp for sale and the car is in uk


----------



## 600 bhp GTR (Sep 1, 2006)

for more info on the soec ring on 07706861056


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

R33_GTS-t said:


> You've really got to be careful to put that dash in the web address.
> 
> R34 with Supra interior. Weird.
> 
> http://www.jap-angels.com/details.asp?offset=20&cdID=785230


your not wrong about needing the dash in the web address


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

http://www.jap-angels.com/details.asp?offset=100&cdID=785434

OMG What colour blue is that?:bowdown1: 
Is it bayside?I dont understand what AP BLUE METALLIC means , can someone help


----------



## strongman (Aug 26, 2006)

max_R34 said:


> Hey guys im trying to buy a GT-R34 from jap angles and i would like to know approx. how much does
> 
> ,DUTY,TAX,INSURANCE,ESVA,CAR MODIFICATIONS TO PASS TEST,WARRANTY,MOT,TAX,REGISTRATION,CAT 1 ALARM,FULL SERVICE,VALET AND DELIVERY
> 
> as it is included in the total price of the car and where i live ( UAE ) we dont need the above costs


The price you see is for everything"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## max_R34 (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont need the car with all the mentioned extra

im asking how much would it cost without them


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Jap Angels, hmmmm!!!

I didn't use this guy because of his attitude, and I found some of the cars on his website elsewhere for a cheaper price (he doesn't actually have exclusive access to the stock he claims to hold).

They are mentioned in detail on another post:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=60758&highlight=jap-angels


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

greek r34 said:


> its have the money , if you tuv examen a export car in germany ,but theye will check the car compleet , so its better to do it in holland trew german tuv , its only visual check ,and theye print out the deutche export brief .


How about the VAT?

Cheers, Henk


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*vat*

vat you have to pay allways ,even if you import a car in bangladesh


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

If the car (within the EU) is already taxed on VAT I don't think you have to pay VAT again if imported to Holland.
But I am not 100% sure about this.

Anyone else?


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

correct if the car is from a eu country no vat


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry for hyjacking. Back on topic again.



strongman said:


> I am getting rid off my subaru because i have had nothing but trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really want a r33 v spec found one with complete rebuild running 800 bhp. The reason i want one with all the mods is i get 12 months warranty and it saves me a fortune. Is 800 too powerful for road use. I can also get one running 650bhp which would be better for road use.
> 
> New to the scene on skylines any help would be grateful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> also hello to everyone:


----------

